# Cane Corso puppy updates - Pic heavy...



## BlackShadowCaneCorso

Here are some pics of the puppies from our last litter. The male is a little ribby as he had an allergy that we just got controlled and he is starting to out the weight back on 

These are Rowan


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso

Tica and Sequoia...


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso

Tica and Lilly


----------



## LMH

Beautiful dogs! I love them.


----------



## sassafras

Oh my, they are beautiful.


----------



## mustlovedogs123

Beautiful dogs!!


----------



## prntmkr

Found them!!! :wave:

Looking good, Mary! 
I really like the (profile) head shot of Rowan ...
:clap2:

I'd always thought that if/when we ever got a Corso,
I'd opt for docked tail but natural ears.
After seeing Rowan, tho' ... 
hmmm, just not sure any more.

I understand there are different (styles/lengths?) of ears.
Assuming I've heard right, which does Rowan have?

Also, how old are the babies now?


----------



## Amaryllis

They are just gorgeous! I prefer the natural ears, myself, but I also prefer a brindle over a fawn, so maybe that's colouring things for me.

Look at the paws on Rowan, he is going to be huge!


----------



## K9Lover26

Tica is absolutely gorgeous! i love that big head he has. Cane Corsos are my dream dog.


----------



## Abbylynn

Gorgeous dogs! I like them all ... I would have a very difficult time choosing which I admire the most.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso

prntmkr said:


> Found them!!! :wave:
> 
> Looking good, Mary!
> I really like the (profile) head shot of Rowan ...
> :clap2:
> 
> I'd always thought that if/when we ever got a Corso,
> I'd opt for docked tail but natural ears.
> After seeing Rowan, tho' ...
> hmmm, just not sure any more.
> 
> I understand there are different (styles/lengths?) of ears.
> Assuming I've heard right, which does Rowan have?
> 
> Also, how old are the babies now?


Glad to see you were able to find them alright 

Rowan is turning out well and is actually a replica of his father so we are happy with how he is maturing. The crop that we get has always been called the Italian crop, when the ears are done very close to the head they call it warrior crop or battle crop. I am not sure what they call the long crop but I am not a fan so it is probably why I haven't looked into it.

I do like the cropped look as it adds to their regal/majestic appearance and keeps the historical appearance but I do like the soft silky ears during snuggle time  It is a tough call.

They are now 16 1/2 mths old at this point.


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso

Amaryllis said:


> They are just gorgeous! I prefer the natural ears, myself, but I also prefer a brindle over a fawn, so maybe that's colouring things for me.
> 
> Look at the paws on Rowan, he is going to be huge!


I am kind of partial to the dark colours but the formentino has started to grow on me.



K9Lover26 said:


> Tica is absolutely gorgeous! i love that big head he has. Cane Corsos are my dream dog.


Thank you, Tica is a female but we are hoping that she continues to mature well.



Abbylynn said:


> Gorgeous dogs! I like them all ... I would have a very difficult time choosing which I admire the most.


Thank you, we are happy with how they are maturing and think they are pretty nice looking but we might be a little bias.


----------



## prntmkr

BlackShadowCaneCorso said:


> ...They are now 16 1/2 mths old at this point.


Approximately how old to fully mature?


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso

prntmkr said:


> Approximately how old to fully mature?


Depends on the lines but around 2 to 3 years. These ones mature more slowly so filling out and such won't take place until probably after 2 years, if they are like their mother


----------

